# advise on finishing an ash bass guitar body



## steve_da_bass (14 Feb 2008)

hiya, I'm a noob to the forum, so hopefully you'll be gentle with me.

I have an ash bass guitar body that I'm refinishing. It's been stripped back to the bare wood, and I want to finish it to look something like this. Its the top right picture I'm looking at, and I'd be hoping to get the non-grain part whiter

I was thinking about bleaching the wood, and maybe using black grain filler, but saw a suggestion posted on this forum about using black boot polish - which I like the sound of. I would like a satiny sheen finish. 

Basically I'm hoping to get some advice and/or suggestions from the more knowledgeable and experienced (than myself) forum members

Thanks in advance
steve


----------



## mr (14 Feb 2008)

http://www.thegrooveshoppe.com/Basses_In_Stock/BN5-1-Ambrosia.html

Cheers Mike


----------



## DaveL (14 Feb 2008)

Hi Steve,

Welcome to the forum.

Your link has been caught by our spam trap, this will stop once you have a few more posts to your name. Mike has already reposted it for you, thanks Mike.

I have no idea about what you want do do, hopefully someone will be along who can help.


----------



## Philly (14 Feb 2008)

Steve
I think you've got the idea - bleach the Ash to lighten it, seal it and then wipe on (and off!) a dark stain to accent the grain. Then a final coat to seal in the stain.
I wouldn't go for the boot polish approach - not exactly durable.....
I remember reading an article in Fine Woodworking on doing a similar effect on Ash - I'll see if I can find it for you.
Best regards
Philly


----------



## steve_da_bass (14 Feb 2008)

Dave and Mike - thanks for your help,

Philly, that would be fantastic if you could find it thanks very much


----------



## mr (14 Feb 2008)

Each to his own obviously but personally I think the ash on that bass looks grubby for want of a better word, I'm not convinced I like it and I think it might be worth doing a test finish on an offcut to see if you can live with it. The Ambrosia front though looks rather nice.

Cheers Mike


----------



## Philly (15 Feb 2008)

Love the matching wood pick-up covers, too. Classy!
Philly


----------



## steve_da_bass (15 Feb 2008)

mr":2cgindu9 said:


> Each to his own obviously but personally I think the ash on that bass looks grubby for want of a better word, I'm not convinced I like it and I think it might be worth doing a test finish on an offcut to see if you can live with it. The Ambrosia front though looks rather nice.
> 
> Cheers Mike



tbh, I think it looks really good, so being able to live with it won't be an issue, it'll be more an issue of whether I can live with my other basses _not_ looking like it. 

I agree the ambrosia top looks great, but I've had basses with figured tops before, and I fancy something a bit different


----------



## steve_da_bass (15 Feb 2008)

Philly":16ohxt96 said:


> Steve
> I think you've got the idea - bleach the Ash to lighten it, seal it and then wipe on (and off!) a dark stain to accent the grain. Then a final coat to seal in the stain.
> I wouldn't go for the boot polish approach - not exactly durable.....
> I remember reading an article in Fine Woodworking on doing a similar effect on Ash - I'll see if I can find it for you.
> ...



I think I found the article - was it by a chap called George Frank?


----------



## MIGNAL (16 Feb 2008)

I can't say I like the look of that Ash either. I don't think that grain colour marries with rest of the wood, gives it a very false look. Still, it's your Bass.


----------



## steve_da_bass (20 Feb 2008)

ok, I've had (another) change of plan :roll: after further sanding of the body, the grain is looking even better. 

Heeding the warnings of those with greater experience, I've opted to keep it natural. (and I don't want to risk having to cover it over the grain if my attempts at the finish go wrong)

Which prompts another question.

I want a satin finish which doesn't colour the wood. What's the most idiotproof option? I'm thinking brush/wipe application. I'm happy to put in the time with sanding etc, but speed of completion is a factor, because i want to get playing it!

Once again, any tips or advice will be much appreciated


----------



## BedfordSaw (20 Feb 2008)

Hi Steve,

How about Liberon Finishing Oil?

My Dad has guitars and uses this all the time.

Its a clear oil, that isn't sticky to the touch. Simply wipe it on, leave for abit then wipe off the excess!

You could sand in between coats, and build the layers of oil untill you are happy with the look!

It is also hard wearing and water resistant!

Or Rustins Danish oil? Basically the same, but not so hard wearing. You will probably need to re-apply regularly.

If you want any more info just ask as we have been using both for a number of years.


----------



## Philly (20 Feb 2008)

Steve
The oil finishes are great - I've just completed a Telecaster in ash and used oil for that. Looks fantastic but it does yellow the ash a lot.
How about an acrylic lacquer? Chestnut sell it in aerosols - easy to apply and non-yellowing?
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## steve_da_bass (20 Feb 2008)

thanks again for the replies, if I was spraying, I would be restricted to doing it outside, which isn't really an option.

I unfortunately don't have any scrap ash to try it out, but I like the idea of a wipe on oil finish because it's wipe on, and I've read it makes the grain pop out. I've used tru-oil on a maple neck, and it was so easy even I didn't mess it up. The effect was very nice....

@Philly, what oil did you use? have any before and after pics of the tele? I'd be interested in seeing them. 

@Bedfordsaw, did the Liberon impart much colour?

thanks in advance


----------



## Philly (20 Feb 2008)

Steve
Used boiled linseed oil with a little extra driers added. I'll get some pics soon.
Philly


----------



## steve_da_bass (20 Feb 2008)

Philly":2xe9c5fd said:


> Steve
> Used boiled linseed oil with a little extra driers added. I'll get some pics soon.
> Philly



great, I'll look forward to them.

Well, I bit the bullet and went with tru-oil, mainly because I had some lying around, and i was getting frustrated with not making my mind up and getting on with it. 

It's had one generous coat, and I'm leaving it to dry out. I plan to give it another one tomorrow, and then maybe wet sand it.

The tru-oil has coloured it, but in a positive way I think, it's certainly enhanced the grain. I should really get some pics up.....


----------



## steve_da_bass (27 Feb 2008)

finally got round to taking a pic....





not made much progress since, although I did string it up to try it out... 8)


----------



## DaveL (27 Feb 2008)

Steve,

The link to your picture is broken.


----------



## steve_da_bass (27 Feb 2008)

DaveL":k5beriiv said:


> Steve,
> 
> The link to your picture is broken.



Thanks for that Dave, hopefully it's fixed now (I could see it before I've changed the link, so I don't know if its fixed)


----------



## DaveL (27 Feb 2008)

Steve,

That is fixed, looks like a nice job your making of finishing the body, I am waiting to see the final pictures.


----------



## steve_da_bass (3 Mar 2008)

DaveL":2oltp9mq said:


> Steve,
> 
> That is fixed, looks like a nice job your making of finishing the body, I am waiting to see the final pictures.



thanks Dave, however i've gone back back to the sanding stage to put more contour on the body :roll: It'll be worth it in the long run tho, I'll grt another pic up soon


----------

